
Google Trends for JavaScript libraries - alexwebb2
https://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=vue.js%2C%20react.js%2C%20meteor.js%2C%20angular.js%2C%20ember.js&cmpt=q&tz=Etc%2FGMT%2B5
======
alexwebb2
Note that each search is for the ".js" variant to try and keep it consistent
across each term and limited exclusively to the library.

All in all, this seems to confirm the general feeling* among web developers:
Ember has been on a long downward slide, Meteor has struggled to gain
traction, Vue is in full hype mode, React hit its hype peak and is now
stabilizing, and Angular has been rapidly declining in popularity since React
stole its thunder (but is still up there).

* from my personal observations while trying to keep a pulse on things - I don't think it would be difficult to find people who would disagree for any of these observations

